# Defrag software for Windows 8.1



## manish2808 (Sep 19, 2014)

What is best defrag tool: inbuilt or third party(& which free one)?
Is boot defrag really necessary provided by third party defrag tools?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

windows 8.1 does it automatically if you leave your computer on. personally I do not really see a need to get a third party utility to do it.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I use Auslogic's Disk defrag....Disk Defrag - Best Free Defrag Software For Your Hard Drive


----------



## manish2808 (Sep 19, 2014)

bassfisher6522 said:


> I use Auslogic's Disk defrag....Disk Defrag - Best Free Defrag Software For Your Hard Drive


RAM: 2GB
OS: Windows 8.1 32bit
Hard disk: 160GB
CPU: 1.6GHz dual core


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

manish2808 said:


> RAM: 2GB
> OS: Windows 8.1 32bit
> *Hard disk: 160GB*
> CPU: 1.6GHz dual core


That's a _very_ small drive nowadays; for decent performance, you really need to keep ~25% free space on there and then W8.1's defrag would be fine.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

manish2808 said:


> Is boot defrag really necessary?


No, it just makes the computer much slower to boot, and usually doesn't need to be run at all. It's just there as a troubleshooting option, not to be used regularly.


----------

